# Painting



## Damon19 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am thinking of painting my basement a light color since it is dark in the basement and am looking for some help .


----------



## Damon19 (Apr 2, 2009)

*painting*

which colors might work best for me to paint


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

Color choice is a preference. If you want to go light stay between 1-3 on the color wheel.


----------



## kfer (Jan 19, 2009)

As you discuss the darkness in basement,so the colour which helps you will be light beige on walls and white on the roof.


----------



## jcrider (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes you should use light color.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Choosing light color is fine for the basement use some white, beige and aqua blue shades down there. You have to have plenty of lighting down there. if you have any window there like most basements do than it will be a good point for u .

*Dana *


----------



## AllenB (Mar 30, 2009)

Colors add spice to our life.. Dark colors are dull and I totally agree that you should use light color.. It is up to you which color is best for your basement ans a color chart would be useful to you..


----------

